# Garage Cleanout Questions



## TomKro (Aug 17, 2021)

I'm trying to help a neighbor clear out one side of a garage and have a few questions about some hardware.  Any help is greatly appreciated.

Starting with machinist related...
Here's a set of old mics.  Had calibration stickers from the 1980's.  Could someone fill me in on what these are used for?  



Also looking thru a stash of old electric motors.  This one is an oddball, no foot mount, listed as type SON.  It appears to mount from square bosses on each end cap.  Does anyone know what sort of saddle is used for this motor?  What might it have been used on?  



Now some welding hardware.  I know very little about gas cutting/welding.  Are old "Victor" Brand torches worth anything?  There's also an old set of Airco regulators and gages.  Regulator bodies don't look beat up, but one gage has cracked glass.  Old stuff, hoses look pretty bad.  Is it worth the effort trying to sell this old stuff, or does it belong in a brass scrap pile?  







Last on the question list.  The neighbor has what looks to be an older 17 inch standing drill press.  I sure could use a bigger drill press, but this one has no depth stop.  Although old, it looks like it hasn't seen much use, looks decently cared for, and only one small drill hole in the table.  Questions:  Is it difficult to retrofit an adjustable depth stop?  Any idea of a fair offer for this machine?  



Any assistance is appreciated.  
Happy tool hunting.
TomKro


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 17, 2021)

Does the drill press not have a collar on the right side downfeed hub with a thumbscrew?  That's often what they have as a stop
That press has a good range of speeds, I would grab it
The mikes must be for special use- I don't know exactly
The motor would probably be held by the square end bosses
The welding stuff is most likely OK but the hoses should be replaced
-Mark


----------



## extropic (Aug 17, 2021)

The micrometers are used exactly like micrometers of the standard pattern. The pictured micrometers have greater throat depth the reach in further from the edge of the work piece than a standard pattern will allow.

The motor, unknown

the Victor torch is a quality piece and worth reselling. Welding supply stores should be able to sell you a replacement lens for the gage. Just dust everything off (use NO OIL on equipment for Oxygen service).

Drill press depth stop? IMHO, if you have to ask, best to find a machine with a factory set-up. Value = $50 - $100.


----------



## TomKro (Aug 17, 2021)

Mark, extropic:

  Thanks for the feedback.  

  As to the stash of motors, I have not yet checked them out to see if they run, not shorted, etc.  I've seen small motors with either cast feet or some sort of circular saddle with rubber bushings to grab the end caps.  Never saw square end mounts before.  It is pretty old though.  

  I had to go check, but my little benchtop drill press does have a stop collar on the handle side, but I completely forgot about it because it came with a face mounted digital depth readout, and I normally just use that.  The bigger one the neighbor has probably has a similar ring, but will have to look it over again.  

  Good idea on the welding supply store.  I can't use the torch, but maybe they can get a few bucks for it on Craigslist.  Thanks for the "no oil" reminder.  

TomKro


----------



## Mill Lee farm (Aug 17, 2021)

Drill press looks like my setup. As others have stated, there should be a movable ring on the quill handle with a locking screw to set it. That's your depth stop (and gauge if the ruler sticker is still on it like mine)


----------



## ericc (Aug 17, 2021)

I have a set of old Victor torches.  They are great.  Make sure there are no leaks.  Same with the hoses.  That old torch doesn't have a flashback arrestor on it, so be careful with the plunge cuts and dirty metal so that you don't get a piece of junk in the tip while you are cutting.  It might be better to use the cutting torch mainly for heating and maybe sometimes cutting clean plate.


----------



## MikeInOr (Aug 17, 2021)

My Victor torches are over 50 years old and work much better than brand new cheap Chinese torches.  I have had to change out an O-ring seal or two but the build quality of the Victor torches are superb in my experience.

I have never been a huge Craftsman power tool fan but a 17" drill press with 1.5hp is a nice size drill press and most likely much nicer than a modern Chinese drill press.  It should be put to use! 

One of my drill presses has a rotary depth stop on the handle axle instead of the usual linear depth stop.  Look for a threaded hole on the handle side of the handle axle and the opposite side of the axle from the handle.  My rotary stop works by tightening a wing bolt on the axle.


----------



## Mike23 (Aug 17, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Does the drill press not have a collar on the right side downfeed hub with a thumbscrew?  That's often what they have as a stop
> That press has a good range of speeds, I would grab it
> The mikes must be for special use- I don't know exactly
> The motor would probably be held by the square end bosses
> ...


The mics are called sheet metal mics for measuring in past any irregular surface that you find on the edges of sheet.  Mike


----------



## hman (Aug 17, 2021)

ericc said:


> That old torch doesn't have a flashback arrestor on it, so be careful with the plunge cuts and dirty metal so that you don't get a piece of junk in the tip while you are cutting.  It might be better to use the cutting torch mainly for heating and maybe sometimes cutting clean plate.


... or, you can install flashback arrestors between the torch and hose.





						ESAB | Home
					

ESAB is a global leader in welding and cutting equipment and consumables. Explore how our complete line of products can provide a complete workflow solution.




					www.esabna.com
				









						Victor Technologies 0656-0006 FBT-2 Flashback Arrestor, Pair Pack, Torch Mount: Gas Welding Accessories: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement
					

Victor Technologies 0656-0006 FBT-2 Flashback Arrestor, Pair Pack, Torch Mount: Gas Welding Accessories: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com


----------



## westerner (Aug 17, 2021)

MikeInOr said:


> My Victor torches are over 50 years old and work much better than brand new cheap Chinese torches.


Yup. Several in my family have made their living in the trades. From the professional standpoint, Victor is the only choice. Support is still strong for all but truly ancient regulators and torches.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 18, 2021)

I'd say $200 for the lot, especially if you help drag the other stuff to the curb and put a free sign on it.

John


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 18, 2021)

ericc said:


> I have a set of old Victor torches.  They are great.  Make sure there are no leaks.  Same with the hoses.  That old torch doesn't have a flashback arrestor on it, so be careful with the plunge cuts and dirty metal so that you don't get a piece of junk in the tip while you are cutting.  It might be better to use the cutting torch mainly for heating and maybe sometimes cutting clean plate.



I would plumb in 2 flashback arrestors before using it.

Oh, now I see that somebody else already said this. That was embarrassing.

I like that torch!


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2021)

@TomKro , I'll let you know when I have my yardsale down here in Fallston , a stones throw away . I do very well ridding my un-wanted tools and tooling from the garage and basements . I do advertise it on CL and FB and hold them out on Rt. 152 out back . You are always welcome to join in as we have a very large one . Dave


----------



## TomKro (Aug 18, 2021)

Thanks to all for the feedback on the torch and regulators.  We have no gas bottles to test the rig, so I think as far as I can go is to try to locate a new gage lens, dust them off, and sell the items "as is".  If the torch gets listed on CL, then I'll recommend the owner specifically note "not equipped with flashback arrestors", mainly as a cover their butt sort of thing.  

The drill press looks pretty clean, but I haven't decided if I want to bother with it right now.  Lots going on around the house right now.  Also, plenty of things to clean up and move out before jamming more hardware into the black hole of my basement.  My pack rat instincts are colliding with my need to get serious about downsizing.   If the neighbor wants to bother with Craigslist, I'll recommend they start a little higher for the drill press and see what happens.     

Dave, thanks for the offer.  Let me know the next time you plan on having a yard sale.  Will be nice to meet a few more people from the H-M Forum.    

TomKro


----------



## Steve-F (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi Tom  Thanks again for your help on my lathe!!!


----------

